# Aint over yet but whats on your mind



## robert carter (Dec 24, 2014)

We got a few weeks of deer season left and I hope for a few more hunts but I am already thinking about next year. Here are a few of my plans Lord Willing for the hunting side of my life.
1. I plan on building a new laminated bow for the year to hunt with. 66" slight r/d around 45 lbs. I have a Harrison HHC borrowed from CJ from Mich. and have sorta eyeballed it for reference. I already have built the form.
2.I plan on filming every outing this year. I got burnt out with the camera last year and did not film a single hunt.
3. I started writing a book three years ago and have it about half through. I intend on using my "blind time" turkey hunting to finish it this year.
4. I will continue my quest for the "20" critter year. I been coming wayyy short but its been fun. Trying to catch Mr. Womack is hopeless but will motivate a fella. 
5. I intend to spend more time with friends afield. Martin has the right idea counting camp fires.
6. I will get in better shape. I hunted with Stefan on Blue Ridge last year and can tell you it was humbling to say the least. He is a machine.I want to kill a bear bad. 
7. I hope to get my Grandson "T-Man" his first deer. May be with a crossbow but I don`t care with what only getting him outside.
8. I hope to build a self bow and maybe shoot something with it.

what you folks got planned? RC


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 24, 2014)

As many days afield as possible. 
Hopefully javis in Texas. 
Also getting a drone to play w filming. Hoping to catch pigs in open area n film w it while one stalks them.
Might make another bow but most likely not.

One goal in Feb is to get a rabbit w all five sisters. Hopefully one weekend will be enough for it.
I'm sure I'll come up w something else...
I'm ready to start chasing pigs and rabbits for a bit. Idk how much turkey hunting I will do, that's when work is at it highest levels.....
I drilled three trees this yrs but only hunted one just once. I hope to do that a lot more next deer season.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 24, 2014)

Five sisters?????


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 24, 2014)

charlie 2 arrow said:


> Five sisters?????



I'm losing it Charlie. Only 4 right now. Other stave hasn't been touched...


----------



## Killinstuff (Dec 24, 2014)

Well brother I'll see you next week and hopefully you can kill #1 On Jan 1, 2015. Here piggy piggy piggy.

CJ


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 24, 2014)

Our plans for 2015 are much like those that have been stated by you guys.  I plan to try and hunt with friends as much as possible.  We have a big Canada bear hunt with several guys from here.  That will be a hoot for sure. 

I hope to help Luke finish out his Georgia tradbow slam.  I like his chances as he most certainly will get that gator tag.  I will hunt with him as much as possible. 
 He will be gone before long.  We will be doing an away hunt for something but have yet to decide where.  
I will get back into filming next year after pretty much taking a year off.  

I look forward to deer camp as always.  It will be all trad with new guys added.  It is a special place with special people and some giant bucks.  

After moving further North in the state we will be hunting much more in the mountains.  I have new properties loaded with bear and turkey.  I really love shooting those bears. That place is just waiting to provide some great memories for us. 
As we start the new year, good luck to everyone.


----------



## Clipper (Dec 24, 2014)

Kill my first big game animal with one of the wood arrows I made last year and hopefully kill my first hog and first turkey.  Make some more wood arrows, it was fun.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 24, 2014)

Become a better hunter, knowing pinpoint locations..... like that persimion  tree I found to late this year


----------



## JBranch (Dec 24, 2014)

I have figured out that I have become too domesticated. I want to spend more time in the field, more time hunting with friends. I also have a few projects I want to build this year, a Hill style longbow being one of them. I hope to finish my selfbow and learn a few more primitive skills. For the short term, I'm ready to start seriously chasing hogs. Can't wait for the Chick hunt.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 25, 2014)

I have had turkeys on the brain for awhile now and have been remodeling my blind and set up for some new tactics. 

I have decided to try one last time for an elk. I have been twice and still have not had a shot opportunity. Hopefully my health will hold up and that will change come September 2015. 

Looking forward to going to Jerry's bear camp in Canada and hanging with some great guys.

I haven't done any serious pig hunting in a long time now and I need to make the effort to get south and in the swamps.

At my age it's more about staying healthy and holding on to what I have than it is about getting into shape but I plan on doing a lot of walking and climbing to prepare for the elk hunt.

If the Good Lord lets me keep hunting with my bows even if only for small game close to the house I will be blessed and thankful.


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm going to try to do an out of state deer hunt this coming year. Kentucky, Indiana, Missouri, haven't decided yet.

Really I just hope to be able to hunt more this year. This season has given me a new appreciation of free time, or the lack of it.

I've been thinking about forging some trade points to hunt with. Also making a few more things. Who knows. Thank the Lord for the chance and freedom to try things.


----------



## WarrenWomack (Dec 25, 2014)

robert carter said:


> 4. I will continue my quest for the "20" critter year. I been coming wayyy short but its been fun. Trying to catch Mr. Womack is hopeless but will motivate a fella.



Robert, you're giving me too much credit. During my best ever season with a recurve I made 65 hunts and only killed 13 (6 bucks & 7 does). Knowing the hunter that you are, if you haven't already did that you're certainly capable of doing it. 

The two years that I killed 20+ deer with a bow was with a compound bow. The first time I made 72 hunts and killed 22 (8 bucks & 14 does). The second time I made 46 hunts and killed 24 (12 bucks & 12 does). 

What made the second season so special for me was the total kills from my two hunting partners and myself that added up to 66 bowkills (Lloyd had 18, Carrol had 24 and my 24). And, that's not counting Carrol's 5 gunkills and my one gunkill & one muzzleloader kill. A very memorable season for the three of us. It would have great to have had you hunting with us that season.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 25, 2014)

Right this minute...a ham samich.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 26, 2014)

A few more weeks o let the gun hunters get finished and then I will again have access to prime, private pig hunting. 
We got a late start last year starting in July and made a lot of mistakes. I learned that they earned the name "pigs". A deer will eat a few mouthfuls of corn and move on but a pig will get every last kernel in one visit.
I learned a steel band is no obstacle for a 400 pound pig if he wants to tear down your feeder.
I also want to get back on the pond for Bass and get my Kayak on the lake more.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 26, 2014)

I learned that I need to get in better shape and don't be so lazy and hunt further from the road also I need to work on my shooting too


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Dec 27, 2014)

I've got a lot of things that have been put on the back burner since hunting season started.....just ask my wife.  Things around the home place, tree house for the kids and finishing the back porch for the wife...etc . I have a lot of work to do on future stand sites and food plot preparation before the new growth and snakes come out. I hope to turn the small tract into a hunting paradise for the 2015 season. Need to do some work on my pop up camper, mostly modifications for storage. I am looking forward to some fishing and hope to have a chance to get to more shoots and become more active in the SGTP and TBG along with updating my membership/ need to pay my dues. I hope to find some time to assist with the youth trailer..... Really just  excited about spending more time with the family and friends. 

As far as a hunting goal is concerned, I hope to hunt primarily primitive with an all wood bow and cane or wood arrows, not ready for stone yet but a steel head will be fine.


----------



## spydermon (Dec 27, 2014)

WarrenWomack said:


> Robert, you're giving me too much credit. During my best ever season with a recurve I made 65 hunts and only killed 13 (6 bucks & 7 does). Knowing the hunter that you are, if you haven't already did that you're certainly capable of doing it.
> 
> The two years that I killed 20+ deer with a bow was with a compound bow. The first time I made 72 hunts and killed 22 (8 bucks & 14 does). The second time I made 46 hunts and killed 24 (12 bucks & 12 does).
> 
> What made the second season so special for me was the total kills from my two hunting partners and myself that added up to 66 bowkills (Lloyd had 18, Carrol had 24 and my 24). And, that's not counting Carrol's 5 gunkills and my one gunkill & one muzzleloader kill. A very memorable season for the three of us. It would have great to have had you hunting with us that season.



What does one do with 20+ deer?  I can't fathom killing that many.  I know this isn't the case, but some would look at that as "number" killing


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm hoping to get my health back to where i can do more swamp stomping.  Im affraid knee surgery is in my near future.  Will know more this week.  Looking forward to more time in the kayaks, and building my first osage self bow.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 28, 2014)

Al33 said:


> I have had turkeys on the brain for awhile now and have been remodeling my blind and set up for some new tactics.
> 
> I have decided to try one last time for an elk. I have been twice and still have not had a shot opportunity. Hopefully my health will hold up and that will change come September 2015.
> 
> ...



I used to spend time in elk country when I lived out west.
Yeah that can wear you down pretty fast.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Dec 29, 2014)

MY 2015 Plan is IOWA, Dad and I have put in for point for the past few years and plan to be there next year the second and third week of November. It has been his dream for years and I'm always willing to share a camp fire with my dad, no matter the reason.


----------



## spydermon (Dec 29, 2014)

WarrenWomack said:


> Robert, you're giving me too much credit. During my best ever season with a recurve I made 65 hunts and only killed 13 (6 bucks & 7 does). Knowing the hunter that you are, if you haven't already did that you're certainly capable of doing it.
> 
> The two years that I killed 20+ deer with a bow was with a compound bow. The first time I made 72 hunts and killed 22 (8 bucks & 14 does). The second time I made 46 hunts and killed 24 (12 bucks & 12 does).
> 
> What made the second season so special for me was the total kills from my two hunting partners and myself that added up to 66 bowkills (Lloyd had 18, Carrol had 24 and my 24). And, that's not counting Carrol's 5 gunkills and my one gunkill & one muzzleloader kill. A very memorable season for the three of us. It would have great to have had you hunting with us that season.




how many states are you covering to kill that amount of bucks in a single year??????  I don't know of any states that give move than 3 buck tags


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2014)

I plan on hunting ........ something I haven't been able to do this season. ...... maybe make a trip to south georgia and hunt with my buddy RC!!!!!!!


----------



## WarrenWomack (Dec 29, 2014)

spydermon said:


> how many states are you covering to kill that amount of bucks in a single year??????  I don't know of any states that give move than 3 buck tags



spydermon, I've been bowhunting since the 1969 season and have hunted in 13 different states. During the two seasons that I mentioned bowkilling 20+ deer, the limit on deer in Louisiana & Mississippi was one a day with no tags required and no season limits. I had plenty of time off and great places to hunt and did my best to take advantage of the generosity of those two great states. 

To answer your question "What does one do with 20+ deer? I can't fathom killing that many". It took 10 deer a season to support my family's meat needs. The rest I was happy to share with others, especially the ones that couldn't fathom killing that many.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 29, 2014)

spydermon said:


> how many states are you covering to kill that amount of bucks in a single year??????  I don't know of any states that give move than 3 buck tags



You either don't do much research or just not that smart.   SC has no limits and I killed 19 one year because I CAN.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 29, 2014)

spydermon said:


> What does one do with 20+ deer?  I can't fathom killing that many.  I know this isn't the case, but some would look at that as "number" killing



As long as he's legal it's not a concern of yours ,is it?  The only time you ever show up is to post something critical or derogatory. Your constant negativity is not very well tolerated among this traditional crowd.  Do you think you could play nice, or play elsewhere?


----------



## The Fever (Dec 29, 2014)

My goal is to string up my bear and get back to shooting traditional, while networking to find some private land in Florida for the upcoming Deer season.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Dec 29, 2014)

What's on my mind? 
I was just wondering if there was a way to block certain folks from the trad forum. I can think of two that have posted in the last couple of days who would fit in better in some of the other forums of GON.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 29, 2014)

Don`t worry about them fella`s. some folks hunt for different reasons. I hunt to kill stuff with my longbow..period. I do enjoy the outing and the leaves falling and flowers blooming and all that stuff but I think they look best with blood on`m. Blood from the 20th critter of the year would look really good. RC


----------



## bam_bam (Dec 29, 2014)

I am gonna look forward to finally be in a club with like minded folks such as myself and possibly have more deer encounters than I have been getting.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 29, 2014)

robert carter said:


> Don`t worry about them fella`s. some folks hunt for different reasons. I hunt to kill stuff with my longbow..period. I do enjoy the outing and the leaves falling and flowers blooming and all that stuff but I think they look best with blood on`m. Blood from the 20th critter of the year would look really good. RC



Well RC if ya want count critters now....
For me 2014 been looking real good....
3 dillos
17 squirrels
4 rabbits
1 deer
4 pigs
2 snakes
1 quail
2 frogs
And 6 carpenter bees

all w a bow, but who's counting critters any ways


----------



## spydermon (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey, I'm all for being legal, I was just wondering how/where you can kill that many bucks in one year.  I don't think Louisiana is like that now is it?  
Buckman..I'm not the smartest but I saw Louisiana in his profile.. not really worried about south Carolina.  You keep chasing after them squirrels


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2014)

spydermon said:


> Hey, I'm all for being legal, I was just wondering how/where you can kill that many bucks in one year.  I don't think Louisiana is like that now is it?
> Buckman..I'm not the smartest but I saw Louisiana in his profile.. not really worried about south Carolina.  You keep chasing after them squirrels



hey Bruh. Just a few years ago Alabama had a buck a day limit...... and 20 deer at a processed weight of just say 50 lbs would be 1000 lbs of meat. I bet a family of 5 could go through that in a year pretty easy. 

Knowing Mr. Warren like I do. I know he is not about the numbers but hunting is not about walking through the woods having zen with nature ....hunting is about killing, everything else is just hiking. .......


----------



## spydermon (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't have zen with nature I guess...and apparently so a lot of hiking..but congrats to those that go out and kill


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 29, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> Well RC if ya want count critters now....
> For me 2014 been looking real good....
> 3 dillos
> 17 squirrels
> ...



I forgot my 2 raccoons

I didn't get any Zen either
and 3 deer w rifle but who's counting...


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 29, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> I forgot my 2 raccoons
> 
> I didn't get any Zen either
> and 3 deer w rifle but who's counting...



Armadillos don't count, man. I can kill them with golf clubs.


----------



## Triple C (Dec 30, 2014)

sawtooth said:


> Armadillos don't count, man. I can kill them with golf clubs.



sawtooth...That's funny right there I don't care who you are!  We've got a few on our place now.  Sound more like deer coming thru than a deer!  I find em kind of amusing to watch as they waddle by.  They appear befuddled, confused and lost.


----------



## JBranch (Dec 30, 2014)

Triple C said:


> sawtooth...That's funny right there I don't care who you are!  We've got a few on our place now.  Sound more like deer coming thru than a deer!  I find em kind of amusing to watch as they waddle by.  They appear befuddled, confused and lost.



Shoot one with a blunt and see him get some purpose and direction really quick. Just don't use your number one arrow to do it


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 30, 2014)

Golf club? You play golf. You just don't want to break one of your wooden arrows. I'm like RC. I like to be out in the woods seeing what's going on out there and of course bow and arrow in hand in case something of interest for me to try and kill. RC has some of the prettiest WMA'S to walk around on down there. I'm envy.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 30, 2014)

5 deer,6 pigs.2 coons,3 squirrels,probably a half dozen snakes and a spring gobbler. I hope I ain`t done yet. I ain`t killed a deer with a gun in maybe 20 years or so. I seldom shoot any other critter unless they are in the yard. The last armadilla I shot ran under the house and I had to crawl under there and get him. RC


----------



## robert carter (Dec 30, 2014)

The 20 im after are deer,pigs,turkeys and a bear.


----------



## WarrenWomack (Dec 30, 2014)

12 deer, 5 hogs & 3 gobblers?


----------



## robert carter (Dec 30, 2014)

I`ve had a few years with 10 deer and one with 11 but did poorly on the pigs those years. I once killed 17 pigs but only 1 deer and no turkey. It has to be a year full of pigs to make it happen for sure. RC


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 30, 2014)

My goal for 2015 is
1. Graduate from College
2. Kill some hogs!
Not necessarily in that order


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 31, 2014)

stick-n-string said:


> My goal for 2015 is
> 1. Graduate from College
> 2. Kill some hogs!
> Not necessarily in that order



The day you kill a hog I'm going to get you a case of your favorite beverage!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 31, 2014)

sawtooth said:


> The day you kill a hog I'm going to get you a case of your favorite beverage!!



Why wait till I kill one!! Lol


----------

